# HELP-Jungle ich treatment and fry



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

How good is ich guard 2? i rescued 3 day old fry from someone who was cycling a tank with way too many fish in it. After having the fry for a week i noticed they had ich. I poured salt into the breeding tank and the ich disappeared. A few days later the platies started to develop spots on the tail and now all over the body. They are not rubbing on anything!
I have a Bn pleco in the tank, A horse faced loach and a couple of tetras and the platies. I chose the Jungle Ich Guard because it says it is safe for small fish and scalesless.
the info on the bottle is pathetic and nothing like posted on the Jungle web site nor like what the rep says to do. 
The bottle says you do not have to raise the temp and to keep up treatment until the fish go 3 days without spots.
So to recap 3 days after treatment begins there are more spots on the fish than before. Any ideas or info on this product? What else will be more effective and safe for tiny fish and scalesless?


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

Are you sure the med dosn't say not to turn temp up as I have never heard of that before.
Fry usually it half dose as they can't handle the full dose of meds as there only little.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

yup - checked the web site and have called them too.

I had some old quick cure so I have used that on the platies in a separate tank -- they are doing really well. No spots. The n,ain tank is still putting out many ich despite the treatment. i stopped using the Jungle stuff and used the quick cure at 1/2 dose because of the laoch and the tetras and fry. The fish are covered in more spots than ever. have separated the tetras into a large jar floating in the main tank. and will do the 1/2 dose on them plus daily ware change to decreas the amount of ick in the water. I dunno why nothing seems to be working in the main tank. This is day 5. Always had good luck with quick cure before.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Good luck, I hope there aren't any 'drug-resistant' ich strains out there.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Guess what? There are, and salt resistant ones, too.

Mousey, one thing you could try if it turns out that nothing else works is to get several containers and move the fish between them daily. As the breeders drop off each day, the fish will be gone before the swarmers hatch. Keep doing that for a couple of weeks and your fish will be close to spotless without any meds at all. 
heh,heh.. see why they invented meds? The other way is too labor intensive. However, it has it's uses in cases where you want to keep your fish med-free or when meds don't work.
I'd keep trying other methods first, though.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

one glo light died. the other looks to be on its way out and the baby guppies that brought the whole mess in are on their last legs too. I kind of think it is partly medication and partly ick. Yes i have the betta in one container as she was not tolerating the Tx too well.- no spots on her that I can see except she is a pink and blue marbel so is difficult to tell. She is eating ok. The platies are in the Q tank-- no spots now for 3 days!. The pleco is still stressed, can't see anything on the danio but she moves too fast and can't see anything on the Sae but it is flicking.
The pleco is smothered with spots after 5 days of treating and as I say he is covered more than 5 days ago. 
The baby fish are in a separate peanut butter jar out of the 80 degree tank and sitting on the table top. Have raised the temp of the fish room to 72. Best i can do just now as it tends to kill my plants in here with the added electric heat under their window sill. And no there is no place to put the plants. All window sills are full.
The snails are sitting in their own container too as i am hoping to save them to feed the loach if I ever see it again. he is buried into the gravel so i dunno if he has spots.
The fish store recommended that I run some carbon for 48 hours do a 50% water change and, switch to Cupramine. 
I think I will have to remove all the plants from the tank as thye are disintegrating. And this is the tank I have been treating so carefully with the Excell to get rid of the algae!
What a mess!


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

well carbon is going to make any meds you used pointless... it maybe to late at this point but i used quick cure with very fast and great success


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

quick cure has been useless in this outbreak.


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

mousey said:


> quick cure has been useless in this outbreak.


are you sure you are doing it correctly? removing the carbon leaving it out, giving the right dosage, multiple treatments... ?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Yup, And in a couple of days you should see improvement- not an increase in ick. 
never had probs with quick cure before.And As i have said it worked full strength on the platies but is useless at 1/2 strength


----------

